# Wyndham Bonnet Creek- Orlando- 3br- Nov 15 to 22



## richardm (Oct 22, 2014)

I am trying to find a 3br at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for Nov 15th to the 22nd. If you have this reservation available, please contact Richard Marquette at 407-310-7144 or by email at rental@vacation-times.org.

Thanks!


----------



## am1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Since tower 5 is closed for then no one has this room discounted or upgraded so it will not be easy to get.  Would a 2 bedroom deluxe work?


----------



## richardm (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you.. I think I've found what I needed. As you stated, when owners tried to cancel and rebook all those stays were taken by Wyndham. It looks like this inventory "problem" goes until the end of the year... I expect we'll see many more lost reservations over the next few weeks as more people try to rebook..


----------

